# RespectTheBlade vs. Omskivar



## zeKieranator

RespectTheBlade said:


> A challenge for anyone.
> 
> 3vs3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 12 Days.
> Damage Cap: 45%
> Banned Moves:, Weather Moves, moves like Gravity, Trick Room, and Wonder Room, OHKO moves, Sacrifical Moves. (other moves may be banned, varies with type of stadium.)
> Arena: Keckleon Stadium
> 
> By using Kecleons as examples, Hoenn scientists were able to create a changing stadium. The Stadium actualy consists of 17 different stadiums, listed below. Each corresponds to a pokemon type. Players a teleported via Abra to a random stadium each round.
> 
> Each round, the battlers will randomly be teleported to one of the following. (each one has an equal chance of appearing)
> 
> *Normal Type*: A normal-looking stadium with no physical features. Every move used in this stadium becomes Normal-type. Normal types moves affect every type normally, no immunities or resistances reply. Normal type moves gain 20 Base Power.
> 
> *Fire Type*: A stadium with a floor of black volcanic rock, studded with cracks. Magma can be seen below. Moves needing large bodies of water cannot be used here, moves needing earth (such as earthquake) become fire-type. Sunny Day is always in effect. Fire type moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Water Type*: A stadium filled completely with water, save for two floating platforms on either for non-swimming pokemon. Rain Dance is always in effect. Moves requiring earth cannot be used. Water type moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Grass Type*: A grassy field crossed by a river. Sunny Day is always in effect. Grass type moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Electric Type*: An indoor power plant, complete with a whirring generator. When the players arrive in this stadium, There is a 20% chance each time that Thunder Wave will afflict a random battler. Electric moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Rock Type*: a stadium encased in rocky terrain, reminiscent of Pewter Gym. there is a 20% chance of a Rock Slide hitting a random battler every time they appear here. Moves needing a large body of water cannot be used. Rock moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Fighting Type*: A Dojo-style indoor arena. Pokemon here cannot use Special moves. Moves requiring earth or a large body of water will fail. Fighting moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Ground Type*: A desert-like stadium with rocky cliffs on all sides. A Sandstorm is always in effect in this stadium. Moves neeeding a large body of water will fail. Ground moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Psychic Type*: An indoor arena similar to Lucian's chamber in the Sinnoh Pokemon League. Pokemon here cannot use Physical moves. Moves needing earth or a large body of water will fail. Psychic moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Dark Type*: A barren landscape featuring a dark lake with dead trees all around. Psychic moves do not work in this stadium. Dark type moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Bug Type*: A forest clearing with a deep pond near the middle. There is a 20% chance that when the battlers arrive here, a swarm of Beedrill will attack, damaging both players with a Twinneedle. Bug type moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Ghost Type*: A fenced in graveyard with a stream running through it. There is a 20% chance that one Pokemon will be attacked with Will-O-Wisp when the battlers arrive. Ghost type moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Flying Type*: A Stadium in the sky, studded with clouds. There are two floating platforms for non-flying/levitating pokemon. Moves needing earth or a large body of water will fail. Flying type moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Posion Type*: A wasteland affected by radiation with a polluted stream running through it. There is a 20% chance that a random battler will be afflicted with Toxic when the players arrive. Moves utilising a large body of water have an added effect of a 20% chance to poison their target. Poison type moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Ice Type*: A stadium with a floor of snow. There are various bare, snow covered trees throughout the arena. An ice-cold river runs alongside the arena. Hail is always in effect. Ice type moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Steel Type*: A metalworking factory with a gym floor. Moves needing earth or a large body of water will fail. Steel type moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Dragon Type*: A circular arena surrounded on all sides by high cliffs. One cliff has a waterfall that empties into a lake. A special fog here is always in effect here, reducing all non-dragon type moves's accuracy down by 20. Dragon type moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> Let's do this thing.


*RespectTheBlade's Active Squad*

 Drake ()
*Ability:* Shed Skin
*Item:* Draco Plate

 Sir Galahad ()
*Ability:* Synchronize
*Item:* Dawn Stone

 Checkmate ()
*Ability:* Defiant
*Item:* Scope Lens

 Mona Lisa ()
*Ability:* Flash Fire

 Mulder ()
*Ability:* Analytic

 Wentz ()
*Ability:* Hustle

 Capone ()
*Ability:* Moxie

 Aang ()
*Ability:* Regenerator

*Omskivar's Active Squad*

 Gertie ()
*Ability:* Overgrow

 Louie ()
*Ability:* Inner Focus

 Willow ()
*Ability:* Flame Body

 Frankie ()
*Ability:* Poison Point

*Attack Order:*

- RespectTheBlade sends out
- Omskivar sends out and commands
- RespectTheBlade commands
- I attempt to ref


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Let's go with Capone.


----------



## The Omskivar

Louie, you're up.  Start off with a Fake Out, then try to Toxic it.  If it tries to use a Fighting move at any time after the Fake Out, use Me First; otherwise, use Vital Throw after Toxic.

*Fake Out~Toxic/Me First~Vital Throw/Me First*


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Alright, Capone, back up your chicagoan empire* and take this sucka out. Take the Fake Out, Follow with two Zen Headbutts. If you're poisoned on the third action, use Facade instead.

*Take Hit~Zen Headbutt~Zen Headbutt/Facade*

*did I mention that Capone is the reincarnation of Al Capone? thought I should.


----------



## zeKieranator

RespectTheBlade said:


> A challenge for anyone.
> 
> 3vs3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 12 Days.
> Damage Cap: 45%
> Banned Moves:, Weather Moves, moves like Gravity, Trick Room, and Wonder Room, OHKO moves, Sacrifical Moves. (other moves may be banned, varies with type of stadium.)
> Arena: Keckleon Stadium
> 
> By using Kecleons as examples, Hoenn scientists were able to create a changing stadium. The Stadium actualy consists of 17 different stadiums, listed below. Each corresponds to a pokemon type. Players a teleported via Abra to a random stadium each round.
> 
> Each round, the battlers will randomly be teleported to one of the following. (each one has an equal chance of appearing)
> 
> *Normal Type*: A normal-looking stadium with no physical features. Every move used in this stadium becomes Normal-type. Normal types moves affect every type normally, no immunities or resistances reply. Normal type moves gain 20 Base Power.
> 
> *Fire Type*: A stadium with a floor of black volcanic rock, studded with cracks. Magma can be seen below. Moves needing large bodies of water cannot be used here, moves needing earth (such as earthquake) become fire-type. Sunny Day is always in effect. Fire type moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Water Type*: A stadium filled completely with water, save for two floating platforms on either for non-swimming pokemon. Rain Dance is always in effect. Moves requiring earth cannot be used. Water type moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Grass Type*: A grassy field crossed by a river. Sunny Day is always in effect. Grass type moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Electric Type*: An indoor power plant, complete with a whirring generator. When the players arrive in this stadium, There is a 20% chance each time that Thunder Wave will afflict a random battler. Electric moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Rock Type*: a stadium encased in rocky terrain, reminiscent of Pewter Gym. there is a 20% chance of a Rock Slide hitting a random battler every time they appear here. Moves needing a large body of water cannot be used. Rock moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Fighting Type*: A Dojo-style indoor arena. Pokemon here cannot use Special moves. Moves requiring earth or a large body of water will fail. Fighting moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Ground Type*: A desert-like stadium with rocky cliffs on all sides. A Sandstorm is always in effect in this stadium. Moves neeeding a large body of water will fail. Ground moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Psychic Type*: An indoor arena similar to Lucian's chamber in the Sinnoh Pokemon League. Pokemon here cannot use Physical moves. Moves needing earth or a large body of water will fail. Psychic moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Dark Type*: A barren landscape featuring a dark lake with dead trees all around. Psychic moves do not work in this stadium. Dark type moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Bug Type*: A forest clearing with a deep pond near the middle. There is a 20% chance that when the battlers arrive here, a swarm of Beedrill will attack, damaging both players with a Twinneedle. Bug type moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Ghost Type*: A fenced in graveyard with a stream running through it. There is a 20% chance that one Pokemon will be attacked with Will-O-Wisp when the battlers arrive. Ghost type moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Flying Type*: A Stadium in the sky, studded with clouds. There are two floating platforms for non-flying/levitating pokemon. Moves needing earth or a large body of water will fail. Flying type moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Posion Type*: A wasteland affected by radiation with a polluted stream running through it. There is a 20% chance that a random battler will be afflicted with Toxic when the players arrive. Moves utilising a large body of water have an added effect of a 20% chance to poison their target. Poison type moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Ice Type*: A stadium with a floor of snow. There are various bare, snow covered trees throughout the arena. An ice-cold river runs alongside the arena. Hail is always in effect. Ice type moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Steel Type*: A metalworking factory with a gym floor. Moves needing earth or a large body of water will fail. Steel type moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> *Dragon Type*: A circular arena surrounded on all sides by high cliffs. One cliff has a waterfall that empties into a lake. A special fog here is always in effect here, reducing all non-dragon type moves's accuracy down by 20. Dragon type moves gain 20 BP.
> 
> Let's do this thing.


*Team RespectTheBlade*













Capone ()
*Ability:* Moxie
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Commands: Take Hit* ~ *Zen Headbutt* ~ *Zen Headbutt* / *Facade*

*Team Omskivar*













Louie ()
*Ability:* Inner Focus
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Commands: Fake Out* ~ *Toxic* / *Me First* ~ *Vital Throw* / *Me First*

*Round One Begin!*

When the two battlers and their referee had reached the arena, one of the scientists handed them a Poké Ball. Releasing it in a burst of bright light and finding a Abra, the three of them held on while the Pokémon transported them to a dead forest, with the sky covered in clouds and a lake just visible from the little amount of light seeping through the sky. The two trainers sent out their Pokémon and gave their commands, and then the referee signalled for the battle to start.

Omskivar's Mienfoo, Louie, was the first to act, rushing towards his opponent in a blur and striking a light attack with his front paw. However, Capone didn't seem to be all that fazed by the attack, instead standing where she was and not making much of an attempt to counter.

Satisfied by the attack, but mildly annoyed at her opponent failing to even try to strike back, Louie decided to try something less direct. Forcing up a mouthful of poisonous sludge, he tried to spit it out at Capone, but it flew off course and landed off next to her, where it soaked harmlessly into the ground. Capone was ready to attack, though, but when she tried to stay calm and focus, the dark energy pulsing through the arena blocked out her thoughts and made it impossible for her to concentrate. After trying unsuccessfully for some time, she eventually gave up, though, deciding that her commands were impossible to perform.

However, she was told to use the attack again for her next action, so rather than attempting to follow through and inevitably failing, she instead decided to stay where she was. Louie was naturally surprised, but continuing the battle, he ran up to Capone and threw her to the ground.

*Round One End!*

*Team RespectTheBlade*













Capone ()
*Ability:* Moxie
*Health:* 78%
*Energy:* 100%
*Commands: Take Hit* ~ *Nothing* ~ *Nothing*

*Team Omskivar*













Louie ()
*Ability:* Inner Focus
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 90%
*Commands: Fake Out* ~ *Toxic (missed)* ~ *Vital Throw*

*Ref Notes:*


Toxic missed on the second action.
Due to the nature of the arena and RespectTheBlade's commands, Capone could not do anything on the second or third actions.
RespectTheBlade commands first next round.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Alright. Use Zen Headbutt twice, and end with a Drain Punch. If the arena for some reason changes to Psychic Type stadium, then use Sludge Bomb twice, and end with Dragon Dance.

*Zen Headbutt/Sludge Bomb ~ Zen Headbutt/Sludge Bomb ~ Drain Punch/Dragon Dance*


----------



## The Omskivar

Alright, Louie, you've done well thus far.  Let's try to avoid the Zen Headbutts as much as possible, so I'll say, Protect for the first one, Detect for the second one.  Then hit it with a Jump Kick.  If the arena is Psychic, spam Aura Sphere for two actions and on the third go for the Swords Dance.

*Protect/Aura Sphere~Detect/Aura Sphere~Jump Kick/Swords Dance*


----------



## Byrus

*RespectTheBlade [OOO]*
[Capone]  (F) <Moxie>
Health: 78%
Energy: 100%
Status:

*The Omskivar [OOO]*
[Louie]  (M) <Inner focus>
Health: 100%
Energy: 90%
Status:

*Round two*

As the referee signals for the second round to begin, a helpful scientist strides forward to send out the Abra again. The psychic type gives a sleepy yawn, and the air around it and everyone else begins to ripple and distort as they're transported to an entirely new stadium. 
Both trainers have to take a moment to get over the queasy, disorientated feeling the teleport imposes on them, and when they regain their bearings, they take a swift look at their new surroundings.
The Abra has brought them to a large and lush field of grass, with a river flowing leisurely across it. A few wispy white clouds drift across the blue sky, and the sun is beaming down brightly, illuminating the field with its intense heat. 

Capone and Louie both shield their eyes from the harsh glare of the sun, then squint over at each other as they prepare to continue the fight. Capone takes a cautious step forward and looks at Louie expectantly, but he simply remains where he is, looking back at her calmly.
It makes her feel a little uneasy, but she doesn't want to wait around in this heat forever, so she lowers her head and begins to concentrate. Psychic attacks aren't really her thing, so it takes a bit for her to tap into her own mental powers, but a purple aura of psychic energy eventually flares up around her. She gives a growl, then charges towards the immobile Mienfoo.
Louie responds by calmly waving a paw, and a shimmering shield of green energy forms a protective dome around him. The oblivious Capone continues her reckless charge, and she collides forcefully into the barrier with a hallow bang. She gives a muffled yelp of surprise and staggers backwards, her focus lost and her head ringing. The Scraggy is too thick-skulled to be bothered by that for long though; and she dispels her dizziness with a quick shake of her head.

Capone hikes up her pants and wipes the sweat off her forehead, sparing an annoyed glance over at her smug looking opponent. She gnashes her teeth at him and lowers her head again, trying to calm herself down as she concentrates on drawing upon her psychic energy again. Gradually, she feels her irritation slipping away, and her form glows with the familiar purple aura. She gives a toothy grin; she’s getting the hang of this whole psychic thing now.

Louie tenses up as Capone charges towards him again, the purple aura around her flaring up even brighter. He keeps his eyes on his advancing opponent, then deftly leaps out of the way at the last second, and Capone rampages right past him. Louie lands nimbly, and quickly turns round as Capone gives a loud yell of frustration and anger. She skids to an abrupt halt and swiftly turns to face the now considerably smug looking Louie, who has already reverted to his fighting stance.

Capone clenches her fist and glares daggers at the evasive Mienfoo, struggling to keep her temper in check. The intense heat isn’t helping matters either, and it’s only serving to increase her irritability. She can’t wait until they get zapped to a different place. With a growl, she raises her fist, preparing to slug Louie in the face, but the Mienfoo has other plans.

Louie crouches down and springs upwards, then zooms down towards Capone, with one leg poised to deliver a punishing kick. Capone gives a muffled shriek of pain as Louie's foot connects with her chest and completely knocks the breath out of her. Louie then deftly bounces back and flips onto his feet again, looking relieved and quite proud of himself for pulling off the risky maneuver. 

Capone gives a small groan of pain as she slowly picks herself up, taking a few deep breaths as she tries to overcome the pain in her chest. She raises her fist again, and is a little dismayed to see how shaky her arms are, but she plunges forward nevertheless. Her fist glows with a swirling aura of fighting energy as she abruptly socks Louie across the jaw, sending him reeling in shock and pain. The aura also extends out to Louie, transferring some of his energy to the shaken Capone. She gives a sigh as she feels the little boost, but it feels like a very small consolation after that nasty kick she received. 

*End of round two*

*RespectTheBlade [OOO]*
[Capone]  (F) <Moxie>
Health: 64%
Energy: 80%
Status: Feeling frustrated and somewhat discouraged.
Moves used: Zen headbutt x2 ~ Drain punch

*The Omskivar [OOO]*
[Louie]  (M) <Inner focus>
Health: 91%
Energy: 69%
Status: A little drained, but still in good shape.
Moves used: Protect ~ Detect ~ Jump kick

Battle notes

- This round took place in the grass type stadium.
- The Omskivar attacks first.​


----------



## The Omskivar

Back from camp.  Let's do this thang.

Louie, you're going to be faster no matter what, and there's no arena that prevents it, so go for the Chill.  After that, Toxic then Hi Jump Kick.  If for whatever reason you can't use Toxic, or if the arena is Poison and it Toxics Capone for you, use Swords Dance.  If the arena is physical, then use Aura Sphere on teh third action; if Capone uses Protect/Detect, go for another Swords Dance.

If you are Taunted on teh second action, use Force Palm.

*Chill~Toxic/Swords Dance/Force Palm~Hi Jump Kick/Aura Sphere/Swords Dance*


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Substitute (As small as possible) ~ Focus Punch/Focus Blast (if arena is Psychic) ~ Drain Punch/Sludge Bomb (if arena is Psychic)*


----------



## The Omskivar

by "if the arena is physical" I definitely meant to type "Psychic".  Fail.


----------



## Byrus

*RespectTheBlade [OOO]*
[Capone]  (F) <Moxie>
Health: 64%
Energy: 80%
Status: Feeling frustrated and somewhat discouraged.

*The Omskivar [OOO]*
[Louie]  (M) <Inner focus>
Health: 91%
Energy: 69%
Status: A little drained, but still in good shape.

*Round three*

As the Abra is unleashed once again, it gives another sleepy yawn and sends everyone off to another stadium. The new place is no less hotter than the previous, though the similarities end there. The floor is made up of a blackened expanse of volcanic rock, and boiling magma seethes from the array of cracks coating its surface. 
Both Pokémon give a snarl of annoyance; they were really hoping they’d be able to escape the blistering heat for at least a round.

Louie sighs and settles down on the craggy ground, trying to get as comfortable as he can. He eventually ends up sitting cross-legged, his head down and his eyes closed as he tries to relax. He’s careful to keep away from the fiery cracks in the earth; he doesn't want to get singed in such a delicate area.

Although she's itching for some revenge after the brutal pummeling she took last round, Capone opts to ignore her stationary foe for now. She waves her hands, and the black rock in front of her begins to crumble and crack away, revealing the seething magma beneath. Capone cringes as the heat from the magma washes over her, further adding to her misery, but she grits her teeth and does her best to concentrate on the task at hand. She deftly manipulates the slabs of rock, forming them together to create the crude shape of a Scraggy. With that done, she takes a step back to survey her creation; it could certainly be better, and it appears to be lacking pants… but it’ll do. It does need one last thing though, and she steps forward to breathe over it, bestowing it with some of her own life force.
The substitute’s blank eyes suddenly flare up with white light, and it immediately takes a few heavy steps towards its creator, ready to come to her defence. 

Louie hops back to his feet, feeling quite a bit more chipper than before. He quickly turns his attention back to his opponent, eyeing her new creation suspiciously. It’s made of blackened rocks from the stadium floor, giving it a golem like appearance, and the blank white light in its eyes is quite creepy. He glances over its shoulder to take a look at its creator, but she appears to be crouched down and deep in thought. He notices an aura of fighting energy shimmering around her, and it makes him feel a bit nervous, so he decides to take his chance to attack while he can.
He gives a loud, hacking cough as he generates the potent mixture of toxins, then spits out then foul, purple mixture at Capone. The stationary substitute springs to life with surprising speed, and jumps in the path of the poisonous projectile, harmlessly absorbing it into its rocky hide. Louie blinks in confusion, then curses in disappointment as he realises his mistake.

As the substitute becomes still again, its stationary creator is the one who springs to life this time. Capone abruptly launches herself forward with a loud roar, startling Louie out of his thoughts. Her form is blazing with a tremendous aura of fighting energy, her eyes are wild, and her fist is raised. Louie gives a horrified yelp of surprise just before Capone delivers a vicious punch to his gut, completely knocking the breath out of him and sending him hurtling across the stadium. 

Capone gives a brief smirk at her success, feeling quite a bit more confident after managing to get some revenge. While Louie lies in a dazed and painful heap, she crouches down and breathes deeply, trying to catch her breath after using such a strenuous move. She’s feeling pretty shaky, and the heat around her isn’t helping matters, but overall, it was worth the effort.

Louie gives a faint groan of pain, and rolls over to his side, clutching his stomach. The bubbling magma seeping through the cracked earth further adds to his pain, but it does urge him to get to his feet faster. He staggers back up, still clutching his gut and grimacing. He slowly raises his head and looks at Capone darkly, who gives a toothy grin that does nothing to improve Louie's mood. The Mienfoo gingerly takes a step forward, then crouches down as he prepares to spring upwards. He isn't looking forward to pulling off the  maneuver this time, as even the very act of crouching is making his stomach burn even more fiercely. 

Soon enough, Louie manages to work up the motivation to attempt the risky move, and he launches himself upwards. Capone freezes, staring up fearfully as she recognizes the familiar attack. She moves closer to her substitute, and  seems to take some comfort from the rocky creation as it moves in front of her to block the Mienfoo's path. Louie gives a snarling war-cry, then zooms down towards Capone with one leg stretched out, moving with even greater velocity than before. The substitute jumps forward to meet him, and Louie's foot connects forcefully with its rocky hide, instantly shattering it into thousands of shards of scorched rock. 

Capone seems to deflate a little as she sees the remains of her substitute, though she's definitely relieved that it wasn't her that took that nasty hit. She turns towards Louie, who has just landed back on the ground after his impressive leap of faith, and is looking somewhat disgruntled that the stupid golem had to interfere. As he rises up again, his eyes widen as Capone rushes towards him, her fist outstretched. Before he can react, Capone gives him another sharp sock on the jaw, leeching off some of his energy as her fist connects.

*End of round three*

*RespectTheBlade [OOO]*
[Capone]  (F) <Moxie>
*Health:* 58%
*Energy:* 60%
*Status:* Still a bit shaky, but feeling quite a bit more confident.
*Moves used:* Substitute (10%) ~ Focus punch ~ Drain punch

*The Omskivar [OOO]*
[Louie]  (M) <Inner focus>
*Health:* 64%
*Energy:* 64%
*Status:* Looking disgruntled and badly winded.
*Moves used:* Chill ~ Toxic ~ Hi jump kick

*Battle notes*

- This round took place in the fire type stadium. The Pokémon are gonna get heat stroke if this keeps up.
- RespectTheBlade attacks first.​


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Okay. Spam Zen Headbutt. If he uses Protect, switch to Dragon Dance. If it's the psychic ype arena, switch to Focus Blast instead.

Zen Headbutt/Focus Blast/Dragon Dance x3


----------



## The Omskivar

Counter till you hit the damage cap, then Chill, and if you have an action left, Swords Dance.

Counter~Counter/Chill~Counter/Chill/Swords Dance


----------



## Byrus

*RespectTheBlade [OOO]*
[Capone]  (F) <Moxie>
*Health:* 58%
*Energy:* 60%
*Status:* Still a bit shaky, but feeling quite a bit more confident.

*The Omskivar [OOO]*
[Louie]  (M) <Inner focus>
*Health:* 64%
*Energy:* 64%
*Status:* Looking disgruntled and badly winded.

*Round four*

As the helpful Abra zaps the battlers to the next stadium, they find themselves in a place even rockier than the previous, but much less hotter. It's definitely a welcome relief after the scorching heat of the grass and fire stadium. Capone and Louie take a moment to survey the craggy terrain, then quickly turn back to face each other and continue the battle. 
They're interpreted however, as an ominous rumbling sound fills the arena and the ground beneath them starts to shake. Both Pokémon look up in alarm as loose chunks of rock suddenly begin to crumble off and topple downwards, right on top of the unfortunate Capone. She gives a startled yelp as the rocks descend on her, completely knocking her off her feet as they bury her in a small pile of jagged boulders. Capone curses her bad luck as she struggles to free herself, and Louie watches in amusement as she strains to shift the shards of rock. 

Capone wrenches her tail free then staggers back to face her opponent, panting from the exertion and nursing several large bruises. Her good mood has quickly vanished, but she tries her best to clear her head and focus on tapping into her psychic abilities. Gradually, she feels her mind begin to clear, and her body begins glowing with the eerie purple aura. She growls softly, then launches herself forward, ready to strike the Mienfoo down. Louie tenses himself up as he sees his foe approaching and quickly prepares to…. What? He clenches his fists and hops from foot to foot in agitation as he realises he isn’t familiar with the move counter. He’s certainly heard of it, but he never did manage to grasp the exact technique… Panic begins to set in as Louie sees Capone advancing on him, but he’s currently helpless to stop her. She collides forcefully with her thick skull, knocking the breath out of Louie as she targets his already aching stomach. Louie gives a muffled groan as he is knocked backwards, and he lies still for a few moments as he struggles to catch his breath. 

As Louie gingerly eases himself into a sitting position, he’s left nursing several large bruises on his mid-section, along with a nasty feeling of nausea. He cringes as he sees Capone lowering her head again, and tries to brace himself for the incoming strike. Capone charges towards him, eager to build on her momentum, but Louie is left with a somewhat bemused look as she rampages right past him and nearly bashes into the rocky walls. Capone gives a yelp and screeches to a halt just in time, then hastily turns round again, grumbling and muttering to herself. 

Her embarrassment over her bad aiming is obvious, but the flustered Scraggy tries not to linger on her slip-up for too long, and quickly launches into another attempt. Louie tenses as she charges towards him again, her body glowing with the all too familiar aura of psychic energy. Her aim proves true this time, and she delivers another headbutt right to the Mienfoo’s gut, sending him falling painfully into the craggy earth. 

Louie gives a strangled cry of pain as he tries to stagger back to his feet, still doubled over and gasping for breath. He grits his teeth and glares daggers at the triumphant looking Capone, but he’s still left with no options to retaliate. He _does_ understand the alternate order he’s been issued with though, so he hopefully latches onto that. He stands still for a moment as he tries to regulate his breathing, then shakily begins to perform the steps to the well-known war dance. His steps are somewhat clumsy at first, but he gradually begins to pick up speed, and he’s soon caught up in the intricate dance. When he slows to a halt, he's still feeling terrible, but it did fire up his fighting spirit at least, and he's more than ready to bash that Scraggy's head in.

*End of round four*

*RespectTheBlade [OOO]*
[Capone]  (F) <Moxie>
*Health:* 51%
*Energy:* 42%
*Status:* Still a little embarrassed about messing up, but satisfied with the damage she's managed to dish out.
*Moves used:* Zen headbutt x3

*The Omskivar [OOO]*
[Louie]  (M) <Inner focus>
*Health:* 40%
*Energy:* 69%
*Status:* Trying to remain determined, but in a lot of pain and badly bruised. *+ 2 attack*
*Moves used:* Nothing ~ Chill ~ Swords dance

*Battle notes*

- So Mienfoo...can't actually learn counter. Weird, I know. He defaulted to his alternate orders.
- The second zen headbutt missed.
- This round took place in the rock type arena. Capone was unlucky enough to get hit by the rock slide.
- The Omskivar attacks first.​


----------



## The Omskivar

Counter what y u no learn Counter

Okay, we need status to win.  Attract first action, then Acrobatics.  Let's say use Feint if Capone uses Protect or Detect, and if you're in the Fighting Arena, go for Drain Punch and try to get some health back.

*builds RNG shrine and prays for non-Psychic arena*

*Attract/Feint~Acrobatics/Feint/Drain Punch~Acrobatics/Feint/Drain Punch*


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Attract ~ Zen Headbutt/Focus Blast(if in Psychic arena) ~ Zen Headbutt/Focus Blast (if in Psychic arena.)*


----------



## Byrus

*RespectTheBlade [OOO]*
[Capone]  (F) <Moxie>
*Health:* 51%
*Energy:* 42%
*Status:* Still a little embarrassed about messing up, but satisfied with the damage she's managed to dish out.

*The Omskivar [OOO]*
[Louie]  (M) <Inner focus>
*Health:* 40%
*Energy:* 69%
*Status:* Trying to remain determined, but in a lot of pain and badly bruised. *+ 2 attack*

*Round five*

The two battlers blink rapidly as they rematerialise once again in the next stadium, and they find themselves in a sprawling forest clearing. A deep, still pond is the main attraction, while the drone of insect wings can be heard in the deeper parts of the forest. Capone and Louie both tense up a little as the drone steadily increases in volume, but the wild Beedrill that emerge are simply content to buzz on by. 

Louie gives a small cough to draw Capone’s attention, then quickly launches into a rambling speech about how undeniably awesome she is. Capone blinks rapidly, looking somewhat perplexed by her opponent’s sudden change in attitude, but she quickly finds herself warming up to Louie’s newly revealed charms. Louie smiles in relief as he sees that his ruse is working, then quickly presses on; he compliments Capone on her battle stance and her amazing fighting skills – the bruises he’s sporting are testament to that. The little bit of guilt-tripping he slipped in at the end seems to work nicely, and he can’t help but feel a smug sense of satisfaction as he sees her guilty expression.

Any reluctance Capone had about her trainer’s current orders is definitely gone now, and she’s more than happy to return Louie’s affection. It’s a good opportunity for her to make up for all the pain she’s caused him too. She shyly calls out to the disgruntled looking Louie, and quickly begins gushing about how she totally feels the same way about him and just never realised it until now. Louie can't help feeling a little disgruntled; it would have been nice if she'd showed this side of herself earlier, before all the rampant headbutting. He folds his arms and tries to keep a straight face as she rambles on, but he's surprised to find that Capone really _does_ appear to be genuine, and she even looks to be on the verge of crying. Budding crime lord or not, this dame is obviously speaking straight from the heart.

There is an awkward lull in the battle as both Pokémon stare at each other lovingly, having seemingly forgotten that they were trying to beat the pulp out of each other not too long ago. Each one is dying to embrace the other, and perhaps go on a wonderful date complete with romantic movies and single straw milkshakes, but neither appears to be able to work up the courage to make the next move.

Eventually however, Capone gives a start as she remembers a very important detail. Wasn't this supposed to be... She winces, torn between obeying her trainer and betraying her new love. Her loyalty to her trainer wins out for now, and gives a solemn sigh as she hoists up her pants. She looks at Louie apologetically, then lowers her head and she prepares to charge. It’s difficult for her to concentrate in her lovestruck daze, but she eventually manages to summon up the aura of blazing purple energy. She takes a few hesitant steps forward as she tries to work up the nerve to charge, then gives a dramatically anguished cry as she makes her move. Louie is completely oblivious to the danger, and he continues staring at Capone dozily even as she charges towards him. How on earth did he not notice how majestic she was when she-

Louie gives a strangled shriek of surprise and pain as Capone collides with him, catching him in the gut again and sending him flying. The physical pain is bad, but the pain to his heart is even worse, and he is left sprawled out on the ground, blinking disbelievingly. _How could she?_

*End of round five*

*RespectTheBlade [OOO]*
[Capone]  (F) <Moxie>
*Health:* 51%
*Energy:* 32%
*Status:* Looking very regretful. *Attracted (Severe)*
*Moves used:* Attract ~ [Attracted] ~ Zen headbutt

*The Omskivar [OOO]*
[Louie]  (M) <Inner focus>
*Health:* 28%
*Energy:* 65%
*Status:* BABY I THOUGHT WE HAD AN UNDERSTANDING *+ 2 attack | Attracted (Moderate)*
*Moves used:* Attract ~ [Attracted] x2

*Battle notes*

- This round took place in the bug type arena. No Beedrill attacks.
- This is probably the worst rolls for attract I've ever gotten. Capone rolled really close to a fail on the last action too, which would have made for a really boring round.
- RespectTheBlade attacks first.​


----------



## Byrus

(Late) DQ warning for RTB.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Okayokayokay, Capone, we can work with this.

The attraction is keeping you alive, so I have an idea. What's good as far as love goes? Love songs. Serenade to him with Round twice. Then, show of your moves with Dragon Dance. If the arena changes to physical, Dragon Dance three times.

*Round/Dragon Dance ~ Round/Dragon Dance ~ Dragon Dance*


----------



## The Omskivar

You are gonna be a Mienshao pretty soon, pal.

You're faster, so use Calm Mind to try and rid yourself of the attraction.  If that won't work, or you can't concentrate, "sweep her off her feet" with a Low Sweep.  After that, use Hi Jump Kick; _leap_ into her arms (or Calm Mind if you think you need more time to think about it).  On the last action, show off your own moves with a Swords Dance, or Hi Jump Kick if you've snapped out of it.

*Calm Mind/Low Sweep~Hi Jump Kick/Calm Mind~Swords Dance/Hi Jump Kick*

Blah uninspired.  I hate attraction.


----------



## Byrus

*RespectTheBlade [OOO]*
[Capone]  (F) <Moxie>
*Health:* 51%
*Energy:* 32%
*Status:* Looking very regretful. *Attracted (Severe)*

*The Omskivar [OOO]*
[Louie]  (M) <Inner focus>
*Health:* 28%
*Energy:* 65%
*Status:* BABY I THOUGHT WE HAD AN UNDERSTANDING *+ 2 attack | Attracted (Moderate)*

*Round six*

As the two love-struck battlers are whisked off to a new place, they once again find themselves somewhere vastly different. In stark contrast to the lush forest, the new stadium is a desolate wasteland dotted with only a few sickly looking trees with skeletal branches. A filthy stream trickles nearby, the water thick with various nasty chemicals. It bubbles and hisses ominously, occasionally spurting out a spray of blackened liquid.

Capone winces a little as she examines the new arena, and Louie openly shares her disgust. They edge as far away from the oozing stream as possible, then turn to face each other, both wearing conflicted expressions. 

Capone mulls over her trainer's words for a bit, biting her lip and shuffling about uncomfortably. A serenade certainly seems like a good idea. Much better than another headbutt to the gut at any rate. She smiles broadly at the slightly uncertain looking Mienfoo, than takes a deep breath as she prepares to belt her lungs out. She unleashes a loud, wavering note that almost knocks Louie off his feet, and he gives a strangled shout as he clutches his ears. 

He winces, then gives a very strained grin at Capone as she takes a bow, seemingly oblivious to the damage she's wrecked on his eardrums. As much as he hates to admit it, Louie is starting to feel more than a little sour towards her now, though a slight smolder of affection still undeniably remains. It seems a shame that their affair should be so brief, but he can't help but feel more than a little foolish as well. Still, what better way to sort out his thoughts than by meditating? He settles down on the floor with a sigh, then crosses his legs and falls into deep thought. After a while, he can feel his mind growing much less muddled, and everything seems to be falling into place.

When Louie leaps to his feet, Capone is a little perturbed to see a look of grim determination on his face. He's obviously taking a fighting stance, and looks ready to kick some ass. He looks at the quizzical Capone carefully, then crouches down and springs upwards in one fluid movement. Capone's jaw drops as she raises her head to track his progress, and as she watches him stream down again, she can't help but notice that he has his foot extended to deliver a kick and he's headed right for her. Before she can react, Louie's foot forcefully connects with her face, sending the unfortunate Scraggy hurtling backwards with a screech of pain. She rolls around for a moment, shocked and in pain, then slowly staggers forward and looks up at Louie with wide eyes. 

Louie just dismisses her with a shrug, completely ignoring her wounded expression. He glares at her as he crouches down again, then springs upwards. Capone gives a yelp, and staggers backwards as she sees him coming for her again, but it's too late. The Mienfoo smashes into her, driving her into the ground with a mighty kick. Capone can only utter a muffled groan as she slumps to the ground, bruised and battered but not quite out. She's feeling more than a little sour towards Louie herself now, and she can feel her temper flaring. 

She staggers to her feet, clutching her bruised chest and glaring at him with slightly unfocused eyes, then abruptly belts out another loud chorus. The first note was bad enough, but this one definitely has more venom behind it, and Louie gives a groan of pain as he clutches his ears. When the horrible racket stops, Louie lets his arms fall limply to his sides and he glares over at Capone, daring her to try that again. She doesn't look to be in the shape for doing much of anything at the moment, but she's still holding on, and her expression is grim.

*End of round six*

*RespectTheBlade [OOO]*
[Capone]  (F) <Moxie>
*Health:* 6% (Capped)
*Energy:* 20%
*Status:* In a terrible state. *Attracted (Mild)*
*Moves used:* Round ~ [Attracted] ~ Round

*The Omskivar [OOO]*
[Louie]  (M) <Inner focus>
*Health:* 16%
*Energy:* 43%
*Status:* In bad shape, but feeling quite triumphant and completely clear-headed. *+ 2 attack, + 1 special attack and defense*
*Moves used:* Calm mind ~ Hi jump kick ~ Hi jump kick

Battle notes

- This round took place in the poison type arena. Toxic did not take effect.
- Calm mind snapped Louie out of attraction.
- The Omskivar attacks first.​


----------



## The Omskivar

Spam Aura Sphere.  If Capone Protect/Detects, switch to Feint.  You got this dood

*Aura Sphere/Feint x3*


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Ah, crap. Well, let's try and spam some ZEN HEADBUTTS until we die.

Don't worry Capone, your syndicate will be up and running after you evolve. This is just the first step.

*ZEN HEADBUTT X3*


----------



## Byrus

*RespectTheBlade [OOO]*
[Capone]  (F) <Moxie>
*Health:* 6% (Capped)
*Energy:* 20%
*Status:* In a terrible state. *Attracted (Mild)*

*The Omskivar [OOO]*
[Louie]  (M) <Inner focus>
*Health:* 16%
*Energy:* 43%
*Status:* In bad shape, but feeling quite triumphant and completely clear-headed. *+ 2 attack, + 1 special attack and defense*

*Round seven*

The desolate wasteland shimmers and fades as the weary battlers are transported once again, and they soon find themselves floating out in the middle of a wide expanse of water. They both shiver and huddle into themselves as heavy sheets of rain pelt down onto the aquatic arena, quickly leaving them both drenched. Capone and Louie scramble about to get their grip on the sturdy metallic platforms they've been marooned on, trying not to slip on the rain-slicked surface. 

Once he's found his footing, Louie quickly takes a fighting stance, then sets his sights on his floundering opponent, ready to finally take her out. He narrows his eyes as he cups his hands together, and a shimmering orb of light quickly flares to life, feeding off the Mienfoo's own aura for strength. With a triumphant howl, Louie sends the aura sphere hurtling towards the dumbstruck Capone, catching her right in the chest with the blinding flare of light. She gives a half-hearted groan as the sphere engulfs her in its blazing glow, then teeters on the spot for a moment before crumpling to the ground.

*End of round seven*

*RespectTheBlade [XOO]*
[Capone]  (F) <Moxie>
*Health:* 0%
*Energy:* 20%
*Status:* Knocked out!

*The Omskivar [OOO]*
[Louie]  (M) <Inner focus>
*Health:* 16%
*Energy:* 38%
*Status:* Tired but pleased. *+ 2 attack, + 1 special attack and defense*

Battle notes

- This round took place in the water stadium.
- RespectTheBlade sends out and attacks, then Omskivar attacks.​


----------



## RespectTheBlade

(sorry for forgetting about this. Omskivar and I still want to continue in this as well.)

Alright, a bit of a setback... You did your best, Capone. Let's see... Iroh, You're up!

(Iroh was Drake. Nickname change.)

Let's end this quickly. Flamethrower until he falls. If it turns to the Fighting arena, substitute for Body Slam. If he protects himself from damage in any way at all, Dragon Dance

*Flamethrower/Body Slam/Dragon Dance x3*


----------



## The Omskivar

A Dratini, eh?  Well.  I think we can handle this.

He'll have to wait to see what we do, in any case; use a Rock Tomb to trap him under.  Should take him at least an action to worm his way out (literally) and should certainly prevent him from Dancing.  Also should create a nice little furnace if he defaults to Flamethrower.

After that, go for a Drain Punch if he shows himself; if he's still underground, use Swords Dance.  Same for the third action.  If for whatever reason you can't use either option for any action, use Aura Sphere.

*Rock Tomb~Drain Punch/Swords Dance/Aura Spherex2*


----------



## Byrus

As RespectTheBlade quickly zaps Capone back into her Pokéball, the wide stretch of water ripples and distorts, before the next stadium shimmers into view. It seems fairly unremarkable compared to previous ones - a deep purple room with simple spiral markings adorning the walls. Several burning globes provide the room with light, allowing the trainers to briefly examine the calm surroundings.

Blade waits for the feeling of dizziness to pass, then fumbles at his belt for his next fighter. Soon enough, Iroh the Dratini materializes in the room, stretching out his serpentine form as he peers over at his foe. Louie glances back at him, valiantly trying to pretend he's in better condition than he feels. Iroh isn't fooled though - he can see the slow, careful way the Mienfoo moves, not to mention the numerous bruises and cuts on his skin. Iroh slithers forward a little, his tail twitching in anticipation of finishing off the weakened fighter. This shouldn't be too much trouble...

*RespectTheBlade [XOO]*
[Iroh]  (M) <Shed skin> 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Calm and assured.

*The Omskivar [OOO]*
[Louie]  (M) <Inner focus>
*Health:* 16%
*Energy:* 38%
*Status:* Ready for a last stand. *+ 2 attack, + 1 special attack and defense*

*Round eight*

As the next round begins, Louie plucks up his courage and darts forward, stomping his foot firmly against the ground. To his dismay, the earth underfoot fails to respond, and he is left staring dumbly at the bright purple floor. Trying to keep his cool, Louie stomps down hard again, picturing the image of rock pillars rising up to crush his opponent... still nothing. All he ends up with is a nasty headache that leaves him clutching his head in pain. Something in this seemingly boring room is forming a mental blockade in his mind; one that prevents him from lashing out with brute force. 

Iroh looks at his wincing opponent with curiosity, his tail flicking from side to side. He's not sure what sparked off Louie's discomfort, but he's certainly not complaining, and he quickly sets out to take advantage of the distraction. The little dratini takes a deep breath, then exhales a blistering stream of fire that quickly engulfs the unfortunate Mienfoo, effectively bringing his attention back to the battle at hand. Louie yelps and flails about as he struggles to bat out the flames, but the blazing heat bites relentlessly at his bruised up body.

As the last embers fade, Louie is left looking sooty and weary. He grimaces and struggles to stand upright, looking over sullenly at the peppy Dratini. Iroh certainly doesn't look worried, but Louie isn't out of the game just yet. Gritting his teeth, Louie opts for a different but familiar move, one that should hopefully work in this deceptively odd stadium. He holds out his hands, and a shimmering sphere of bright white light rapidly begins to form, steadily growing in size. With a low growl, Louie nudges the orb forward, sending it on its erratic path towards his foe. The aura sphere collides with the startled Iroh before he can even react, searing his scales with its blistering light and leaving him bleary and dazed.

Iroh blinks rapidly as he inspects his damaged hide, still looking somewhat dazzled from the sheer brightness of the move. It hurt a hell of a lot more than he was expecting too - he certainly didn't think the downtrodden Mienfoo had that much left in him. Wincing, Iroh slowly slithers forward a little, then exhales another fiery tongue of flame, eager to finish off his troublesome foe.

Louie is left doubled over in the aftermath of the second flamethrower, barely managing to cling to consciousness. He glares up at Iroh through narrowed eyes, then extends his shaking hands as he prepares one last aura sphere. Iroh backs away warily as he sees the familiar bright light begin to form, but Louie launches the sphere before the dragon can even think of trying to dodge. Iroh gives an angry screech as the second sphere engulfs him in its searing light, leaving him coiled up in pain and blinking furiously. 

With an enraged growl, Iroh rapidly snakes forward, his sights set on the battle-weary Mienfoo. The Dratini has had enough, and he's more than happy to put Louie out of his misery. He exhales another blistering stream of fire with a flourish, leaving Louie to weakly bat at the blazing flames scorching his skin. The third breath of fire proves to be the last straw however, and he finally falls to the ground in a sooty heap.

*End of round eight*

*RespectTheBlade [XOO]*
[Iroh]  (M) <Shed skin> 
*Health:* 74%
*Energy:* 79%
*Status:* Considerably grumpy.
*Moves used:* Flamethrower x3

*The Omskivar [XOO]*
[Louie]  (M) <Inner focus>
*Health:* 0%
*Energy:* 28%
*Status:* Knocked out!
*Moves used:* Nothing ~ Aura sphere x2

Battle notes

- This round took place in the psychic stadium, so Louie's rock tomb failed.
- Sorry for not posting a reminder, I forgot about this battle. Luckily I had it subscribed. 
- The Omskivar sends out and attacks, then RespectTheBlade attacks.​


----------



## The Omskivar

OTL the luck, the terrible luck! Oh well; Frankie, you're up.

Spam Ice Beam; if you have any action where you can't attack him, use Natural Gift. I think you get that. If there's a Substitute, Ice Beam. If clones, Natural Gift. If the arena Prevents you from doing either, use Poison Jab.

*Ice Beam/Natural Gift/Poison Jabx3*


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Alright. I think I have a strategy for this.

Okay, Iroh. Let's make this simple. Light Screen to reduce damage. Then use Dragon Tail to knock him clear to the other side of the arena. Should buy you an action. Finish off with swift to make sure you hit him from a long distance.

IF the arena is Psychic, then use Dragon Pulse twice.

IF the arena is Fighting, Dragon Tail and then Chill.

*Light Screen ~ Dragon Tail/Dragon Pulse ~ Swift/Dragon Pulse/Chill*


----------



## Byrus

The calm glow of the lights slowly begins to weaken and fade as the stadium changes, growing dimmer and dimmer until all the occupants are plunged into darkness. The Omskivar shifts about a little uneasily, then hastily zaps the defeated Mienfoo back into his Pokéball, hoping that they haven't been teleported to the wrong dimension or something. As the now pitch black room is eliminated by the brief burst of red light, a screechy wail causes everyone to jump in alarm, and the rest of the new stadium abruptly shimmers into view. 

The battlers find themselves in a traditionally creepy graveyard, dotted with cracked and moss-spotted tombstones of all shapes and sizes. A crooked looking cast iron fence surrounds the graveyard's borders, topped with wicked looking spikes. Trying to ignore the sudden and startling change in surroundings, The Omskivar launches a Pokéball to unleash Frankie the male Nidoran. Frankie's large, bristly ears twitch madly as he examines the spooky clearing, and he quickly lowers them as the distant howl of a wayward spirit rings out. With that done, he turns to face his foe, who certainly doesn't appear to be in a good mood, judging by his sullen expression. That sits just fine with Frankie though; he has no intentions of playing nice.

*RespectTheBlade [XOO]*
[Iroh]  (M) <Shed skin> 
*Health:* 74%
*Energy:* 79%
*Status:* A little perturbed. 

*The Omskivar [XOO]*
[Frankie]  (M) <Poison point>
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Eager to fight, despite the creepy setting.

*Round nine*

Frankie takes a deep breath, and a frosty mist begins to seep from between his fangs as his body temperature drops. An icy blue orb slowly begins to form in his open jaws, crackling and fizzling with freezing cold energy. As the icy projectile reaches the peak of its power, Frankie sends it hurtling forward with an eager snarl, and it streams towards Iroh in a cloud of freezing vapour. Iroh’s attention is quickly drawn away from the creeping spooks as he spots the ice beam hurtling towards him. He gives a shriek of pain as it engulfs him in its icy grip, freezing his scaly hide and leaving him shivering and shaking. 

Iroh groans and gives his body a mighty shake as he struggles to dislodge the thin coating of ice. He manages to shake off the worst of it, but he’s still left cold and uncomfortable, and he certainly isn’t looking forward to any more of those winter blasts. Still, he has the chance to prepare for it, so he may as well take it. Moving slowly and gingerly, Iroh concentrates on setting up his defences. He swishes his tail and closes his eyes as he tries to tap into his limited psychic potential, and a dim purple aura gradually begins to shimmer around him. Iroh scrunches up his eyes tight as he tries to keep his mind firmly on his task, and the dim aura slowly expands, then twists and distorts before it settles into the shape of a solid, sparkling wall of light. Iroh opens his eyes to observe his work, and gives a pleased little smile. 

Frankie twitches his nose and eyes the pretty looking barrier curiously. He paces around it as he looks for an opening, but the Dratini’s new defence appears to be quite sturdy. It doesn’t look like good news, but at least it lights up the creepy graveyard a bit. As Iroh peers out warily from behind his shield, Frankie takes another deep breath, and the familiar icy fog begins to cloud around his mouth. He shivers a little as the ice beam begins to crackle and spark between his jaws, before he sends it hurtling towards Iroh. The ice beam hisses through the air like a frozen comet, and Iroh immediately cowers down. However, it slows down considerably as it passes through the glimmering light screen, losing some of its momentum and diminishing slightly. It isn’t stopped completely though, and Iroh gives a frustrated squeak as the hated cold ravages his scaly skin. 

Iroh slithers forward slowly, his movement hindered by his lowered body temperature. Frankie twitches his nose and ears as he sees his opponent’s approach, and the poisonous barbs on his body bristle. Iroh warily eyes the toxic spikes covering the Nidoran, and tries his best to avoid them as he raises his tail to swing. Fortunately, he misses the spikes with his strike, but unfortunately, he misses his intended target as well. Iroh’s eyes widen in surprise as his heavy swing sails right past Frankie, who nimbly side-steps out of the way. Iroh’s tail thumps heavily onto the overturned earth and the Dratini gives a cry of frustration and embarrassment. 

Frankie gives a small smirk as he hears Iroh's curses, then bounds back a little bit to get a clear shot. Another ice beam is soon blasting Iroh's way, and he's left shivering and quaking as another thin layer of frost coats his scales. His light screen still holds strong though, and Iroh is thankful he at least has that. With a sour look on his face, Iroh twists himself around to face Frankie, and a shining orb of energy rapidly forms near his snout. As the energy expands, it distorts and melds to form multiple star-like shapes. Iroh jerks his head, and the energy suddenly shoots forward, moving with precision and tremendous speed. Frankie gives a grunt of pain as the attack slams home, but a quick shake of his head to clear his senses is all it takes for him to recover. 

*End of round nine*

*RespectTheBlade [XOO]*
[Iroh]  (M) <Shed skin> 
*Health:* 50%
*Energy:* 68%
*Status:* Cold and uncomfortable. *Has a light screen up, to last for three more actions.* 
*Moves used:* Light screen ~ Dragon tail (Missed) ~ Swift 

*The Omskivar [XOO]*
[Frankie]  (M) <Poison point>
*Health:* 95%
*Energy:* 79%
*Status:* Still feeling good.
*Moves used:* Ice beam x3 

Battle notes

- This round took place in the ghost stadium. Will-o-wisp didn't take effect.
- RespectTheBlade attacks first.​


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Alright. Thunder Wave first, and then use Dragon Rush twice. If it turns into the Psychic type stadium, Dragon Pulse first and then unleash your full fury with a Draco Meteor. If he protects at all, use Dragon Dance twice, then chill.

*Thunder Wave/Dragon Dance ~ Dragon Rush/Dragon Pulse/Dragon Dance ~ Dragon Rush/Draco Meteor/Chill*


----------



## The Omskivar

Make a 10% Substitute to sponge the Thunder Wave; wait and Mimic Dragon Rush on the second action and on the third, if your Sub has been destroyed, Counter the Dragon Rush.

If the arena prevents the making of a Substitute, use a one-turn Dig to avoid the Thunder Wave; if neither of those is available, take the hit and use Facade.  If Dragon Rush was not used on the second action, then Mimic Dragon Pulse.  On the third action, if your Sub is still active, use whichever attack you Mimicked the second action.  If on the second or third action you find yourself in an anomaly of the above circumstances, use Brick Break.  Wait fuck you don't get Brick Break.  Well then use Disable on Thunder Wave.

Blargh this is probably going to be fucked up by the arena

*Substitute (10%)/Dig/Facade~Mimic (Dragon Rush)/Mimic (Dragon Pulse)/Disable (Thunder Wave)~Counter/Dragon Rush\Pulse/Disable (Thunder Wave)*

I don't think the third action's Dragon Rush/Dragon Pulse should count as more than one conditional, since at most only one of those attacks will be available to Frankie.


----------



## Byrus

*RespectTheBlade [XOO]*
[Iroh]  (M) <Shed skin> 
*Health:* 50%
*Energy:* 68%
*Status:* Cold and uncomfortable. *Has a light screen up, to last for three more actions.* 

*The Omskivar [XOO]*
[Frankie]  (M) <Poison point>
*Health:* 95%
*Energy:* 79%
*Status:* Still feeling good.

*Round ten*

The eerie darkness of the graveyard rapidly begins to melt away, and the two battlers are plunged into a new battlefield. The rock stadium shimmers into view once again, revealing its tough, craggy terrain and generous piles of boulders. Frankie looks around curiously at his new surroundings and pokes at the rocky flooring with his claws, while the shivering Iroh simply spares a brief and uninterested glance.

Frankie flicks his ears, then stabs his sharp little claws into the nearest pile of rocks. He rapidly carves off jagged shards to make a new pile, and they slowly begin to reassemble themselves into a brand new form. The cluster of stones click together to form the rough shape of another Nidoran, complete with large ears and stubby limbs. When the rock creature is fully formed, Frankie breathes some life into the new creation, and the substitute’s hollow eye sockets abruptly flare up with a bright white light. It takes an unsteady step forward, its rocky feet thumping heavily against the craggy ground, and stands protectively in front of its creator, blank white eyes glaring at the tiny dragon opposite them.

Iroh is still feeling miserable from the barrage of cold he received last round, and the shivering Dratini is slow to react to the new threat. He slithers forward sluggishly, and spares the stone substitute a withering look before he sends a small pulse of electricity arcing towards his opponent. The thunder wave fizzles and crackles as it streams towards Iroh, but the newly created substitute is quick to react. It steps forward to absorb the shock, and the sparks rapidly engulf its rocky form. They hiss and crackle uselessly around its craggy body, then abruptly fizzle out.

Frankie gives a toothy grin as Iroh gives a weary snarl of frustration, then settles back to watch the show. He’s going to have to pay close attention to his foe’s next move, but he’s pretty sure he can manage. Iroh glares back the smug looking Nidoran, then abruptly streams forward with a sudden burst of adrenaline. Frankie tenses up and twitches his ears rapidly, but keeps a close eye on the movement of his disgruntled opponent. A swathe of blue dragon fire flares up around Iroh’s body as he builds up momentum, spitting out a barrage of crackling sparks along the way. When he nears his foe, Iroh raises his fiery tail to swing, and Frankie’s new substitute immediately darts forward with surprising agility, ready to take the hit for its master. Iroh’s tail crashes down heavily on the rock creature, and the impact immediately splits it in two, sending crushed shards of rock flying. The creation staggers about drunkenly before it is consumed with the bright blue dragon fire, which greedily eats away at its crumbling form. Iroh snorts dismissively as the interfering substitute totters and flails about even as its body rapidly disintegrates, before its blazing form is finally destroyed by the spreading flames, leaving behind a charred heap of dust.

Frankie appears wholly unconcerned with the destruction of his substitute, and continues to stare at Iroh for a few more moments, a look of intense concentration on his face. He lowers his head and swiftly runs through the process of dragon rush in his mind, trying to remember every little detail. Just a little bit of draconian energy combined with a mad rush of adrenaline... and voila! Yes, he's pretty sure he can pull it off. Feeling pleased with himself, Frankie turns towards his foe again, confident in his new-found knowledge. However, his grin quickly disappears as he sees the angry little dragon charging towards him once again, blazing like a comet. Frankie scrambles about quickly to prepare himself, and takes a tense defensive stance, his poisonous barbs bristling. 

Iroh gives a low growl, then swings his fiery tail again, leaving a blazing blue trail in his wake. Frankie gives a grunt of pain as the strike hits home, slamming him viciously across the face and scorching him with dragon fire. Iroh gives a triumphant cry, but his moment of victory is short-lived, as Frankie suddenly retaliates with unexpected force. The Nidoran gives a low growl, and the blue flames biting at his skin abruptly die off as an orange aura blazes into life around him. Iroh falters, his tail dropping to the ground as he stares in puzzlement. Frankie looks at him grimly, then suddenly lunges forward, knocking the startled Dratini flying. Iroh gives a howl of pain as he is sent crashing into the stone floor, leaving him lying dazed and hurt in a messy tangle. To add insult to injury, his flickering light screen fades out, leaving him feeling as vulnerable as ever.    

*End of round ten*

*RespectTheBlade [XOO]*
[Iroh]  (M) <Shed skin> 
*Health:* 28%
*Energy:* 49%
*Status:* Badly shaken.
*Moves used:* Thunder wave ~ Dragon rush x2

*The Omskivar [XOO]*
[Frankie]  (M) <Poison point>
*Health:* 74%
*Energy:* 57%
*Status:* Tired but triumphant. *Mimicked move: Dragon rush*
*Moves used:* Substitute (10%) ~ Mimic (Dragon rush) ~ Counter (Dragon rush)

*Battle notes*

- This round took place in the rock stadium. No rock slides this time.
- Btw, I'm randomizing who moves first since Dratini and Nidoran have identical base speeds.
- The Omskivar attacks first.​


----------



## The Omskivar

Byrus I swear to God I will ref you and ole_schooler _tonight_

Frankie this is good good good.  We've got loads of health to spare.  If you can attack with Dragon Rush and it will connect, do so; if not, use Hone Claws.  If you have a status, use Dragon Rush anyway, it'll do more than Facade.  If anything ambiguous comes up other than the above criteria, just Chill.

*Dragon Rush/Hone Claws/Chill x3*


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Allright, this is not going so well. Let's try and salvage this... Ooh, I know. 

Skull Bash 3 times. The raised defense should lower the damage some. If you get to 10% health or below on the second or 3rd action, protect. If it's the Psychic arena,Draco Meteor thrice, and protect if you get below 10%.

*Skull Bash/Draco Meteor/Protect x 3*


----------



## Byrus

(or three years, same diff! I hate leaving stuff unfinished, so let's do this)


*RespectTheBlade [XOO]*
[Iroh]  (M) <Shed skin> 
*Health:* 28%
*Energy:* 49%
*Status:* Badly shaken.

*The Omskivar [XOO]*
[Frankie]  (M) <Poison point>
*Health:* 74%
*Energy:* 57%
*Status:* Tired but triumphant. *Mimicked move: Dragon rush*

*Round eleven*​
It seems to take considerably longer for the mechanisms of the stadium to kick in this time, and both weary battlers are left feeling more than a little impatient. However, the stadium _finally_ begins another change-over, and the craggy expanse of rocky terrain gradually gives way to a lush forest, complete with a tranquil pond in its center. The leaves in the trees rustle as a few busy looking Beedrill fly out, but the bugs seem content to go about their own business and not interfere with the fight.

Twitching his ears, Frankie sets his sight on Iroh, and prepares to put his new-found knowledge to use. He shuts his eyes and concentrates, before a blue flare of draconic energy springs to life around him, raging fiercely. Frankie yelps, startled by the fiery success of the move, but quickly regains his composure, giving a small grin at seeing his mimicry put into action. As he prepares to charge at Iroh, he notices the Dratini is taking a defensive stance; his body coiled up protectively. Frankie doesn't pay it much mind though, and races forward with a loud yell, draconic fire blazing outward in all directions. He leaps up and charges down, intending to land on Iroh, but the high-powered tackle proves extremely difficult for him to control, and he finds himself landing just short of his intended target, forming a smoking crater in the grass on impact.

As the rather embarrassed looking Nidoran tries to regain his bearings, Iroh seizes the opportunity to spring forward in a tremendous burst of energy. Frankie has the wind completely knocked out of him as Iroh bashes into him with surprising force, knocking them both across the grass in a messy tumble. The attack leaves Frankie gasping for breath and blinking rapidly, trying to figure out exactly what hit him. Iroh disentangles himself from his foe, still hurting but feeling a small spark of triumph at having landed such a damaging blow. The only thing spoiling it is a sharp, stinging pain on his tail. Wincing, Iroh inspects the damage, and is disgusted to see a nasty barb sticking out of it, courtesy of Frankie's poisonous hide.

Iroh wriggles his tail in an effort to dislodge it, but the damage is done, and he can already feel a wave of nausea washing over him as the poison takes hold. Annoyed at yet another set-back, Iroh sinks into his defensive stance again, trying not to dwell on it too much. Frankie, meanwhile, has recovered from the mishap and is ready to take another leap of faith, the familiar dragon fire blazing around his tiny body. This time, his attack hits home, smashing into Iroh with a blinding burst of flames. Iroh cries out as the dragon energy scorches his hide, but struggles forward bravely, crashing into Frankie with another head-first blow.

As both battlers regroup, they repeat their tactics, with Frankie tackling Iroh with a draconic bonfire, and Iroh delivering another punishing strike with his head-first take down. The end result leaves the two pokémon out of breath and nursing their wounds in a forest full of smoking craters and scorched plant-life. Though Frankie is now looking much more bruised than before, Iroh is definitely worse off, and for a moment he's positive that nasty poison in his bloodstream is going to be just enough to signal the end for him... but he manages to hold onto consciousness by a thread. Barely.

*End of round eleven*

*RespectTheBlade [XOO]*
[Iroh]  (M) <Shed skin> 
*Health:* 1%
*Energy:* 13%
*Status:* Ready to drop. *Poisoned (1% damage per action)*
*Moves used: Skull bash x3* 

*The Omskivar [XOO]*
[Frankie]  (M) <Poison point>
*Health:* 38%
*Energy:* 30%
*Status:* Displeased by his opponent's sudden show of strength, but ready to land the finishing blow. *Mimicked move: Dragon rush*
*Moves used: Dragon rush (Missed) ~ Dragon rush x2*

*Battle notes*

- This round took place in the bug arena. No Beedrill attacks.
- Iroh was struck by poison point on the first action. His shed skin did not kick in this round. 
- I tack on 2% energy for moves learned by mimic, as the Pokémon is still less familiar with them.
- To clarify, I only apply the + 1 defense boost for skull bash on the action it's used. I don't treat it as a permanent boost, because that obviously makes no sense.
- RespectTheBlade attacks first.​


----------

